# Total newby



## Dan S (Jul 22, 2011)

Good evening,
I'm going to try pen turning for the first time and I'd like a bit of advice if you would be so kind.  Can you tell me what I need to get started.  I have a good lathe with a four jaw chuck, drill press and just about any other tool I need for general woodwork.  I even have some pen making supplies that I found at a thrift store (tubes, wood etc).  Is  there a good online instructional video or something for folks like me?

Thank you,
Dan Slater


----------



## fiferb (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome Dan! Check the library here at IAP for some great resources.


----------



## kovalcik (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is a link to a great tutorial. It helped me a lot. Focus on topics 1, 2, and 3 for now. They deal with the slimline pen but are relevant to just about any other kit you would buy.  As mentioned above, the library also has a lot of good articles worth a look.   

http://www.woodturnerruss.com/Pen10.html

As far as kits, the slimlines are cheap and very adaptable.  That is where I started. You can have a lot of fun, be creative, and if it blows up on you, no big loss.  I bought a 10 pack and some spare tubes and bushings to get started, along with a bunch of cheap straight grain blanks. For finish, if you want to start easy go with one of the friction polishes. It gives you a nice finish off the lathe. Not as durable as a CA finish, but is quick and easy.  Hut crystal clear or Mylands are brands I have used and are for sale at my local Woodcraft.

As far as tools, the only real specialty items you will need are a mandrel and a pen mill for squaring the ends of your blanks.   You also want sandpaper in grits at least up to 600.  I have 150, 240, 320, 400, and 600 on hand, plus Micromesh pads.  I did buy a pen vise for drilling blanks on a drill press, but you can use a wooden clamp to get started or drill them on the lathe.

Most of all have fun and practice (a lot).  Just be careful, it is very addicting.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Dan. I was the same place you were back in November. I got the free dvd from PSI (Penn State Industries) which really helped me get started. 

I got a pen mill and a pen vise for my drill press. But after starting, learning, and reading here on IAP, i have gone to drilling on the lathe and I use my disc sander to square up the blanks. 

Welcome to a fun new world of woodworking.


----------



## kevrob (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome Dan, you might also check out the "Getting Started in Pen Turning" tutorial in the library.  http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/Getting_started_in_pen_turning.pdf

Good luck to you - it is an addicting hobby!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard Dan.  The links that you have been provided with so far are a great place to start.  You can also find several videos on You Tube.


----------



## BSea (Jul 22, 2011)

I turned my 1st pen in February.  But I spent about 3 months just reading before I started.  Not that you need to wait that long.:wink:

One thing I noticed when reading was that it seemed that several people had problems with blanks being out of round.  The advice everyone seemed to keep giving was to "Turn between centers".  I had no idea what that was, but there were links to articles in the library.  Kinda like this one.

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/turningbetweencenters.pdf

Not that you need to go this route, but it's what I did.  

Even though I have a drill press, I started after just a few pens to drilling on the lathe.  I ended up buying a collet chuck, and have since added a complete set of collets.  You don't have to start drilling on the lathe, but I think drilling is more precise with this method. YMMV

What I found out in my reading is that there are usually several ways to accomplish the same goal with pen turning.  Pick what suits you best, and have fun.  :good:


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome aboard...much like Vegas, this hobby can eat your money!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome Dan.


----------



## jbswearingen (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Dan, I'll be the first (and probably only) honest one here:

You're screwed.

Enjoy it!  It's an addictive, and often terminally fun hobby!  The advice offered above is all sound.  I got my start with that video mentioned above from www.pennstateindustries.com .  Search for Pen CD.  They'll ship it to you free.  It'll show you the basics of making your first pen.

It's all down hill from there.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad to have you with us. As others have said it's an addiction  
Lots of fun though and if you are creative all the better.  What I found to be true is that most all the folks on here will be generous with information to help you get started and even further in as you advance your skills.  So, in addition to all the great resources in the IAP library don't ever hesitate to post questions - we are all learning at some stage or another.

_Linda_


----------



## Dan S (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey all,
Thanks for all the tips and support.  I'm already addicted to woodcarving so one more addiction shouldn't hurt all that much.  I have a couple more questions:
1.  Is the mandrel made by woodcraft a good one?  I'd like to go that route as I remembered that I bought a box of pen turning supplies a few years ago at a thrift store. (6.00) There is a lot of the woodcraft stuff in there, bushings, pen dissasembly tool, center, tubes and a lot of wood, etc.
2.   How difficult is antler to turn?  I saw some of the pens on this forum and was inspired.  So I found some really nice antlers with very straight sections.  Do you use the antler neat the points or the base?

Thanks again!
Dan


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm in the process of turning my first antler pen, but noticed my mandrel is out of round, so I stopped until I can replace it.

It cuts decently well when you start, but as you cut deeper, it gets more porous, so get ready to start dumping lots of thin CA on it to strengthen it.

If you have old pen kits in that box of stuff you have, throw it away, especially if it's gold plated.  That stuff will start rubbing off within weeks of using them.  Here's where I started and got to before stopping:























This is going to become a cigar pen that I'm hoping to sell.


----------



## Dan S (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for showing me those photos.  What type of finish will you be applying?  In looking at my options I can't think what might be best for bone...

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know what I'll do for a finish yet.  I'll probably just polish the antler and leave it be.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome Dan, there are a ton of different ways to finish antler, ivory and bone.......I am a polish the natural surface advocate. This forum is definately one of the best sources of pen turning information you will find.


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome from northern Ohio.


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 11, 2011)

I finished one half of the pen.  It appears that I have run out in the end of the mandrel, so for now the one on the near end is a "spacer".  I'll switch them around and finish the bottom.

The antler was rough and pitted, no matter how much I sanded so I applied 20 coats of CA to smooth it out then polished it.






I was hoping to sell this one, but my brother has threatened to disown me if he doesn't get it.  His birthday is in two weeks, so I guess I'll be nice this time...


----------



## Dan S (Aug 11, 2011)

That is going to be a nice looking pen.  I hope you will post a photo of the finished product.  I'm ordering the mandrel tomorrow and I hope to get started by the following Friday.  Has anyone tried the professional mandrel from Woodcraft?  As I said I have a bunch of bushings from that store and I'd like to see if I can make use of them.  
I'll post photos of my progress.
Thanks again for all your help!

Dan


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 11, 2011)

It "turned" out well.  So well, in fact, that I've already been asked to make two for purchase.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=84582


----------



## Dan S (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, $126.00 later I'm off to the races...  We'll see how this goes.  I was talking to a friend about pen turning this morning.  He says " I just saw all that stuff at a yard sale last week..."

Take care,
Dan


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

hey jbswearing why dont you try only turning half of it at a time? instead of the full length of the pen, just do one barrel at a time, that may help your problem

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 15, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> hey jbswearing why dont you try only turning half of it at a time? instead of the full length of the pen, just do one barrel at a time, that may help your problem
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner




That's what I ended up doing.  It worked out great.  I ordered a new mandrel last week.  I'll take better care of it!


----------



## Dan S (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey again all,
Well I now have my first three pens in the box.  They are all turned from antler.  I was suprised at the amount of color variation even in the same horn.  Makes it a bit hard to match the upper and lower tubes.   I don't think I did too bad for a rank novice though.  They are all smooth and have a high polish.  I'll post photos next week.  Thanks again for all your help.

Take care,
Dan


----------



## Dan S (Sep 6, 2011)

here's the photo of my first three pens.  Not the best light in this photo.

Take care,
Dan


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 7, 2011)

Those are some pretty nice first pens.  They put my first to shame.

That being said, my advice to you is to step away from the lathe and go buy a boat.  It's cheaper.


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, they do look great!  And better than mine...

sbell is right.  Run away!


----------



## termitepenman (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome Dan.  As you can see from all the responses to your post there is a wealth of information out there.  Any pen turning video (DVD or YouTube) will give you an idea of the tools you need to start this wonderful hobby.  The rest will all be refinement.  My experience has been that once you get started you will never stop getting new gadgets. Pen making has so many aspects (just look at all the different forums on this site), Nothing gets old or boring.

Dennis
Sacramento, CA


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 7, 2011)

termitepenman said:


> Welcome Dan.  As you can see from all the responses to your post there is a wealth of information out there.  Any pen turning video (DVD or YouTube) will give you an idea of the tools you need to start this wonderful hobby.  The rest will all be refinement.  My experience has been that once you get started you will never stop getting new gadgets. Pen making has so many aspects (just look at all the different forums on this site), Nothing gets old or boring.
> 
> Dennis
> Sacramento, CA




Well, not for those of us afflicted with pen turning.  The significant others in our lives, well, that's another story.  Mine just nods and smiles when I show her a new pen.  She then pats me on the head and sends me on my way.


----------

